# Ceramic Noodles



## thebopmeister (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi peeps

Just a quick question...
I've recently upgraded to a 125 L tank and I am cycling it until the stock of bacteria is sufficient. I have some Ceramic noodles that were used in the filter of my last tank, but they dont fit in my new filter. Would it be ok to just put these noodles in a cage on the floor of the tank to aid the chemistry of the tank, or do they really need to be inside the filter?

Thanks

BM


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I think that it should be fine. I put an old filter pad on the floor of my 15 gal. when I did a fishless cycle on it, and the cycle only took 10 days. Obviously there is nothing dangerous about the ceramic pieces, or you would not be able to use them in the filter.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

They could even be dumped out on the bottom of the tank. I have seen people use ceramic noodles as a hiding place for fry because they do have small passages in them and the fry can hide in there easily. They do very little for the decor though.


----------



## thebopmeister (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks very much for the advice :-D


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I've got a baggie of ceramic biomax on the bottom of my QT tank to help it cycle. Speaking of which I need to pull that out and clean it and get it back in my main tank to reseed.


----------

